# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ερωτήσεις για Amazon!!!

## Vogias

Γεια σας κι από αυτήν την κατηγορία!!!
Όπως κάποιοι θα γνωρίζετε εγώ έχω Lovebird, αλλά υπάρχει στον οικογενειακό μου κύκλο και ένας Amazon :Jumping0046: !!!Συγκεκριμένα πριν 3-4 χρόνια περίπου είχαν χαρίσει(πολλοί θα ζηλεύετε τώρα) στον πατέρα μου έναν Amazon ο οποίος τότε πρέπει να ήταν 2,5 χρονών!Δηλαδή σήμερα πρέπει να είναι ο παπαγάλος γύρω στα 6-7.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με τον παπαγάλο αυτόν δεν πολύ ασχολείται κανείς εκτός από τα βασικά(νερό, φαΐ,το καλοκαίρι βγαίνει στο μπαλκόνι κλπ κλπ), όχι επειδή δεν τον αγαπάει ή δεν τον θέλει αλλά λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου και άγνοιας για τους παπαγάλους.Βέβαια ο πατέρας μου τον αγαπάει και δεν θέλει να τον δώσει γιατί του αρέσει και μιας που άρχισα εγώ να ασχολούμαι πιο εντατικά με το θέμα, είπα να σας κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις γι' αυτό το πανέμορφο είδος!!!Καταρχήν να σας πω ότι ο παπαγάλος είναι λίγο άγριος, δεν μιλάει και γενικά είναι επιφυλακτικός με τους ανθρώπους και είναι λογικό!!!Το όνομά του/της είναι Σοσώ!!! Καμιά φορά μπορεί να πάρει φαΐ από το χέρι αλλά μέχρι εκεί!Υπάρχει κι άλλο ένα πρόβλημα βασικό ότι το κλουβί του είναι λίγο μικρό γι' αυτόν(δεν υπάρχει χώρος για μεγαλύτερο)  και εγώ μένω σε άλλο σπίτι ώστε να μπορώ (όποτε μπορώ) ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή να ασχολούμαι μαζί του!!!Έλεγα να τον πάρω στο δικό μου σπίτι άλλα αυτήν τη στιγμή δεν έχω χώρο ούτε για μένα που λέει ο λόγος,ειδικά μετά την γέννα των Lovebird και την παραγγελία του νέου μεγάλου κλουβιού του νεοσσού τους!!!
Σόρρυ αν σας κούρασα αλλά ήθελα να σας δώσω μια εικόνα για τον παπαγάλο!!!Πάμε τώρα στις ερωτήσεις:
*Α)*Κατ' αρχήν τι είδος amazon είναι???Εμένα μου φαίνεται για ένα από τα παρακάτω ύστερα από ένα ψάξιμο που έκανα στο ίντερνετ:
Festive Amazon ή Blue-cheeked Amazon ή Yellow-shouldered Amazon ή Blue-fronted Amazon ή Yellow-naped Amazon ή Orange-winged Amazon!!Εσείς τι λέτε λοιπόν???

*Β)*Μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τι φύλλο είναι από τις φωτογραφίες???Από που ξεχωρίζει το φύλλο του???Δεν έχει κάνε ποτέ αυγά μέχρι τώρα αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό!!!

*Γ)*Υπάρχει περίπτωση να του κερδίσω την εμπιστοσύνη, να εκπαιδευτεί και να μιλήσει σε αυτήν την ηλικία???

*Δ)*Μπορεί να μπει στο κλουβί που έχω παραγγείλει που είναι μεγαλούτσικο στην κατάσταση που είναι μαζί με το μικρό Lovebird, ή θα γίνει ο κακός χαμός μέσα στο κλουβί???

*Ε)*Τι άλλο πιστεύετε ότι μπορώ να κάνω για τον amazon???

Οι φωτογραφίες του/της Σοσώς:



Αυτά τα ολίγα  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

καλησπέρα.ωχ το καημένο ζει τόσο καιρό σε αυτό το μικρό κλουβί;χαίρομαι πάντως που πήρες την πρωτοβουλία να δώσεις στο πουλάκι μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία.για αρχή θα πρέπει να πάρεις οπωσδήποτε ένα μεγάλο κλουβί  όχι στρογγυλό για να μπορεί να ανοίγει τα φτερά της χωρίς να τα κτυπά στα πλαϊνά αλλά πολύ βασικό να χωράει τα παιχνίδια που θα της βάλεις για να φύγει από τον κόσμο της ανίας που ζει.αυτό που πρέπει να σε νοιάζει τώρα είναι η αλλαγή συνθηκών διαμονής και όχι αν μιλήσει.η ομιλία θα έρθει σιγά σιγά όταν θα σε εμπιστευτεί και θα νιώσει ότι και αυτή είναι ισότιμο μέλος της οικογένειας πράγμα που το έχει ανάγκη.το φύλλο μόνο με τεστ dna μπορείς να το μάθεις.σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα βάλεις το μικρό μαζί της.δεν βάζουμε ποτέ πουλιά διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους στο ίδιο κλουβί.όπως καταλαβαίνεις το κλουβί είναι το βασικό για αρχή να μπουν παιχνίδια και τα άλλα θα έρθουν σιγά σιγά.πάντως ακόμα και αν δυσκολεύεσαι καλό θα ήταν να της πάρεις ΄ένα κλουβί ακόμα και αν ακυρώσεις την παραγγελία για το μικρό  αφού μπορεί να μείνεις και σε πιο μικρό κλουβί που θα το πάρεις από εδώ και να πάρεις πρώτα της σωσώς.
με την αγορά μεγάλου κλουβιού θα πάμε μετά σε μια καλή διατροφή ,παιχνίδια και έπειτα θα ξεκινήσεις την προσέγγιση για να αρχίσει να σε εμπιστεύεται .θέλει υπομονή αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο ακόμα και αν δεν καταφέρεις να την πάρεις ποτέ στα χέρια σου.
επίσης θα σε βοηθήσουν και τα μέλη που έχουν αμαζόνες εδώ στο φόρουμ.
Εμένα περισσότερο μου μοιάζει με Orange-winged Amazon.Tα φτερά της έχουν αυτά τα χρώματα;

----------


## NASOS

Γιωργο οπως φαίνεται και στις φοτο αλλα και όπως πολυ καλα καταλαβαίνεις και εσυ το πουλι δεν ειναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση!
Απο τα βασικά που του λείπουν ειναι χώρος, συντροφιά, παιχνίδια! 
Δεδομένου οτι δεν μπορεις να τον παρεις σπιτι σου να ασχολείσαι μαζι του αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βελτιωσεις τις συνθήκες που μενει εκει που είναι.
ενα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί είναι απαραίτητο και βασικό να αρχισεις απο αυτο.Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι ακριβό η θεόρατο,ψαξε σε πετ σοπ για κανενα μεταχειρισμένο η σε αγγελιες αμα δεν θες να διαθέσεις πολλα χρήματα,κατι θα βρεις και στα χρήματα που θες και στις διαστάσεις που θες.
και οχι στρογγυλό κλουβί!!!!

στη συνέχεια βαλτου παιχνιδια για να ασχολειται αφου δεν εχει ανθρώπινη συντροφιά,δηλ δεν ασχολειται κάποιος ουσιαστικά μαζι του,δηλ να το βγαζει εξω κλπ κλπ.
αμα δεν θες να αγορασεις παιχνίδια μπορεις πολυ απλα να φτιαξεις εσυ ο ιδιος μερικα,θα βρεις πολλες ιδεες σε αλλα θέματα για παιχνιδια απο ξύλο, σχοινιά, και με απλά καθημερινά υλικά που έχεις γυρο σου.
θα προτεινα να του κανεις και κανενα μπανακι με ψεκαστήρι! το φτέρωμα του δεν ειναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.
γενικά το πουλί θέλει ασχολία παντος γιατι φαινεται παραμελημένο.

να εχεις στο νου σου οτι μπορει καποια στιγμη αυτη η κατασταση να καταλήξει σε ενα πουλι που θα μαδιεται μονο του απο την βαρεμάρα την πλήξη και τη μοναξιά.(γιαυτο υπάρχουν τα παιχνιδια ωστε να ασχολειται και να περναει η ωρα ευχαριστα)

αυτα για αρχη ,αργοτερα υπαρχουν κιαλλα που μπορεις να κανεις αλλα ξεκινα με τα βασικά πρωτα ειναι η γνώμη μου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κάποια παιχνίδια θα έχεις από μένα.Το κλουβί όμως είναι το σημαντικό για αρχή.

----------


## pedrogall

Φιλε μου ο Αμαζονιος που εχεις ειναι Orange-winqed Amazon. Β. Το φυλο του δεν μπορει να αναγνωριστει απο την οψη του , παρα μονο με εξεταση dna.  Γ. Επειδη ηδη ειναι σχετικα μεγαλος θα χρειαστει περισσοτερη προσπαθεια και υπομονη, για να κερδισεις την εμπιστοσυνη του , και μιλωντας του συνεχως πιστευω οτι μπορει να αρχισει να λεει καποιες λεξεις. Ομως να ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι απο τα ειδη των Αμαζονων που μιλουν πολυ, οπως ο Duble Yellow, και ο Yellow Naped Αμαζονιοι. Δ. Δεν κανει να τον βαλεις στο ιδιο κλουβι με το lovebird γιατι μπορει και να το σκοτωσει. Ε. Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να τον βαλεις ΜΟΝΟΝ του σε μεγαλυτερο κλουβι, να τον περιποιησαι ο ιδιος, να του μιλας για να δεθει μαζι σου. Κι εγω εχω εδω και 2 μηνες μια θηλυκια Αμαζονα Yellow Naped. Ειναι πολυ ημερη και αν και ειναι μονο 8 μηνων εχει αρχισει να λεει αρκετες λεξεις. Της εκανα dna και ειναι θηλυκια και την λενε Εβιτα. Πιστευω να σε βοηθησα.

----------


## tonis!

δες αυτη την σελιδα:http://www.blogtopsites.com/outpost/...83ce42699a5edd

----------


## Vogias

Οκ παιδιά!!!Εννοείτε ότι το πρώτο που πρέπει να γίνει είναι η αγορά κλουβιού.Αυτό το ήξερα εξ´αρχής απλά υπάρχει θέμα χώρου στο σπίτι.Θα δούμε όμως τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε!Αν έχετε κάτι άλλο να συμπληρώσετε εννοείτε γράψτε το!!!Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!!!Να είστε καλά!

----------


## christos78

καλησπερα κ απο μενα -γνωμη μου -επειγον αλλαγη κλουβιου-ειναι απαγορευτικο οχι μονο απο θεμα χωρου αλλα κ απο θεμα κατασκευης-"στρογγυλο κ με καθετα σιδερα" -χρειαζεται να εχει γωνιες για να νιωθει ασφαλεια κ οριζοντια σιδερα για να σκαρφαλωνει δεν ειναι καναρινι η παπαγαλακι να εχει ευκολο το πεταγμα σε τοσο μικρο χωρο.Να το βγαζεις καθημερινα εκτος κλουβιου να ξεπιανεται.Αυτα απο εμενα καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## vagelis76

Στα είπαν παραπάνω τα παιδιά όλα εκείνα που πρέπει να κάνεις για να νιώσει καλύτερα το πουλί.
Θα προσθέσω οτι μέχρι να κάνεις όλα τα παραπάνω,ξεκίνα να του δίνεις φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά.Δε ξέρω αν το αδικούν οι φώτο αλλά βλέπω οτι έχει φτέρωμα όχι τοσο λαμπερό,με ζωηρά χρώματα.
Είναι κρίμα ένα τέτοιο πουλί(και κάθε πουλί),να είναι παραμελημένο και σίγουρα μελαγχολικό.

----------


## Sissy

> Να το βγαζεις καθημερινα εκτος κλουβιου να ξεπιανεται.


Εγω δεν συμφωνω, εχω την γνωμη πως ειναι πολυ 'νωρις' για να το αφησεις να βγαινει απο το κλουβι του. Αυτα τα πουλια εχουν μεγαλες απαιτησεις και οχι ευκολο χαρακτηρα. Πρεπει να αρχισει να εχει καθημερινη και *ουσιαστικη* επαφη μαζι σου για αρκετο διαστημα εως οτου φτασει η ωρα να  βγει απο το κλουβι του. Αν το αφησεις τωρα να βγει, θα ειναι δυσκολο να επιστρεψει και ολο αυτο θα το στρεσαρει και αντι να κανετε βηματα μπρος θα σας παει πισω...

----------


## Sunshine

Θέλω τώρα και μια εβδομάδα να γράψω κάτι εδώ, άλλα δεν είχα το χρόνο. Και τώρα έγραψα στα Αγγλικά γιατί έχω πολλά να πω άλλα δεν έχω το χρόνο να το μεταφράσω στα Ελληνικά. Θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω στις επόμενες μέρες άλλα ελπίζω να καταλάβεις αρκετά από τι σου γράφω από κάτω. Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και είμαι πολύ ευτυχισμένη που πήρες την απόφαση να βοηθήσεις το παπαγάλο του πάτερα σου. Αξιζει το κόπο.



 :Anim 25: 


*Συμφωνω οτι ο παπαγάλος σου ειναι ενας Orange Wing. Φαινεται ενα πολυ καλο πουλι που θα μπορουσε να γινει ενας καλος φιλος. Φαινεται υγιης αλλα παραμελημενος.*
  (I agree that your parrot is an orange wing.  He looks like a very nice bird who could become a good friend. He looks healthy but neglected.)

*Τα Lovebirds και οι Αμαζονιοι μπορουν να γινουν καλοι φιλοι, αλλα ποτε μην αφηνεις ενα μεγαλο κ ενα μικρο πουλι μαζι μονα τους κ ποτε μην τα αναγκασεις να μοιραστουν ενα κλουβι. Πιθανοτατα θα εχει ασχημο τελος.*
  (Lovebirds and Amazons can become good friends but never leave a large and a small bird alone together and never make them share a cage. It will likely have a sad ending.)

*Δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα αν ο Αμαζόνιος σου ειναι αρσενικος ή θηλυκος. Κ τα δυο φυλα μπορουν να μιλησουν, αλλα μαλλον θα πει μονο λιγες λεξεις. Παρ'ολ'αυτα λενε χιλιαδες πραγματα με το σωμα κ τα ματια του! Αν ακομα θελεις να μαθεις το φυλο του, μπορεις να κανεις τεστ DNA. Μπορω να σου δωσω πληροφοριες για ενα καλο εργαστηριο στη Γερμανια.*
(It makes no difference if your Amazon is a boy or a girl. Both of them can speak, but it will probably only speak a few words. However, they say a million things with their bodies and their eyes!  If you still want to find out later on, you can do a DNA test using blood feathers. I can give you information on a good laboratory in Germany.)

*Εδω ειναι μια φωτογραφια ενος orange wing. Βλεπεις τη διαφορα στην φωτεινοτητα των φτερων, στο δερμα γυρω απο τα ματια? Με σωστη φροντιδα ο Αμαζονιος σου μπορει να γινει ετσι σε ενα χρονο. Μπορεις να δεις τον δικο μου Αμαζονιο σε βιντεο καθως κ στην υπογραφη μου. Αυτος ειναι ενας υγιης Αμαζονιος...φτου φτου φτου.*
(Here is a photo of an orange wing. See the difference in the brightness of the feathers, the skin around the eyes? With proper care, your Amazon can be like this in a year.  You can see my Amazon in videos and in my signature below. That is a healthy Amazon… ftou ftou ftou.)


*Οι Αμαζονιοι ειναι πιο ανθεκτικοι στο να τους παραμελουν απο αλλα ειδη, οπως για παραδειγμα, οι African Grey ή τα Cockatoo, που μαδανε τα φτερα τους απο τη βαρεμαρα. Εχεις ενα πουλι που εχει καταφερει να επιβιωσει με αυτες τις συνθηκες μεχρι τωρα, και μπορει ακομα να γινει μια καλη παρεα αν του παρεχεις τις σωστες συνθηκες για να το κανει κ πολυ χρονο για να αποβαλλει το φοβο που εχει για τον κοσμο γυρω του κ να ξεκινησει να σε εμπιστευεται. Οταν λεω χρονο, εννοω μηνες.*
(Amazon parrots are more resilient to neglect than other species, for example, the African grey or the cockatoo, which start to pluck their own feathers out of boredom. You have a bird who has managed to survive his circumstances so far, and he may still become a good companion if you give him the right conditions to thrive in, and lots of time to lose his fear of the world around him and begin to trust you. When I say time, I mean months.)

*Επισης θα χρειαστει να τον παρεις απο το σπιτι που βρισκεται τωρα κ να τον μεταφερεις στο δικο σου σπιτι, ετσι ωστε να βεβαιωθεις οτι θα περνας αρκετο χρονο μαζι του καθημερινα κ πως θα βρισκεται σε ενα σταθερο περιβαλλον. Λες οτι ο πατερας σου τον αγαπαει, και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι το κανει, με τον δικο του τροπο, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινει τις αναγκες του πουλιου. Επισης λες οτι το διαμερισμα σου ειναι πολυ μικρο για ενα μεγαλυτερο κλουβι. Τοτε λοιπον σου προτεινω να βγαλεις μια καρεκλα ή ενα τραπεζακι για να κανεις χωρο για το κλουβι. Σκεψου απλα ποσο χωρο εχεις εσυ σε συγκριση με τον παπαγαλο.*
(Also, you will need to get him away from the house he is in now and take him to your house, so that you will be sure that you can spend enough time with him every day and that he will have a stable environment. You say that your father loves him, and I’m sure he does, in his own way, but he does not understand what this bird needs.  You say that your apartment is too small for a bigger cage. Well then I suggest you give away a chair or a table and make space for the cage. Just think of how much space you have as compared to this parrot.)

*Οποτε, ενω θα κοιτας για ενα μεγαλυτερο κλουβι με μεγαλη πορτα κ ταιστρε που θα μπορεις να καθαριζεις κ να γεμιζεις απο εξω (τουλαχιστον 60 x 50 x 50 cm), θα χριεαστει να κανεις τα ακολουθα:*
(So, while you are looking for a big cage with a big door and dishes that you can clean and fill from outside the cage (at LEAST 60 x 50 x 50 cm), you will need to do the following :Happy: 

*1)Αγορασε του συσκευασμενη τροφη για παπαγαλους (οχι χυμα γιατι μπορει να ειναι μολυσμενη). Διεν του φρεσκα φρουτα κ λαχανικα καθημερινα καθως κ ωμα αμυγδαλα κ αλλαζε το νερο του δυο φορες τη μερα. Αφαιρεσε του σπορους οταν του δινεις τα φρεσκα τροφιμα, αλλιως μπροει να μην τα φαει.*
(Buy  him a sealed bag of imported parrot food (please don’t buy bulk seeds as they can be infested or have bacteria). Feed him fresh fruits and vegetables every day as well as a couple of raw almonds, and change his water twice per day. Remove his seeds when you feed him the fresh food, otherwise he might not eat it.  )



*2) Αλλαζε την εφημεριδα στον πατο του κλουβιου καθημερινα.* 
(Change the newspaper at the bottom of his cage every day.)


*3)      Μίλα του καθε μερα κ προσφερε του την αγαπημενη του τροφη σαν επιβραβευση με το χερι σου. Παρατηρησε τις αντιδρασεις του κ μαθε τη γλωσσα του σωματος του. Ανοιγοκλεινε αργα τα ματια σου κ κλεινε τα ματια σου μπροστα του. Αυτο ειναι σημαδι εμπιστοσυνης. Μια μερα θα σκυψει το κεφαλι του ή θα ακουμπησει το ραμφος του στα καγκελα, προσκαλωντας σε να του ξυσεις το κεφαλι. Κινησου αργα, προετοιμασμενος για ξαφνικες κινησεις. Προσπαθησε να αποφυγεις το δαγκωμα. Μην φωναξεις αν σε δαγκωσει. Απλα αγνοησε το.*
(Talk to him every day and offer him his favorite food as a treat by hand.  Observe his reactions and learn his body language.  Slowly blink your eyes, close your eyes in front of him.  This is a sign of trust. One day he will lower his head or rest his beak on the cage bars, an invitation to gently scratch his head.  Go slowly, be ready for sudden movements. Try to prevent a bite.   Don't yell at him if he bites you. Ignore it.)



*4)      Καθαριζε το κλουβι του με ξυδι κ νερο καθε εβδομαδα, ειδικα τις πατηθρες. Δε νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι εφικτο να γινει απο τωρα καθως θα πρεπει να βγαζεις το πουλι για να γινει σωστα το καθαρισμα. Κανε οσο καλυτερη δουλεια μπορεις απο εξω χωρις ομως να το τρομαξεις. Θυμησου, το κλουβι του μπορει να ειναι μιρκο αλλα ειναι η περιοχη του κ θα προσπαθησει να την υπερασπιστει. Μην του φωναξεις αν προσπαθησει να σε δαγκωσει. Απαλα προσπαθησε να το αποφυγεις.*
(Clean the cage with white vinegar and water every week, especially the perches. I do not think that this is possible right away because you will have to remove the bird in order to do a good job. Clean as best as you can from outside the cage without frightening him.  Remember, his cage may be small but it is his only territory and he will defend it.  Don’t yell at him if he tries to bite you. Just avoid being bitten.)


*5)      Αγορασε του ενα παιχνιδι με ξελο κ σχοινι ΑΛΛΑ μην το βαλεις στο κλουβι αν δειξει να το φοβαται. Αφησε το στο ιδιο δωματιο με αυτον κ μετακινησε το ολο κ πιο κοντα του καθε μερα μεχρι να το συνηθισει. Μετα κρεμασε το πανω στο κλουβι. Μολις νιωσει ανετα μ'αυτο μπορεις να το βαλεις μεσα στο κλουβι. Ξερω οτι ολοι προτειναν να του δωσεις παιχνιδια, αλλα αν ποτε πριν δεν ειχε ενα δεν ξερει πως να παξει. Θα του παρει χρονο μεχρι να μαθει.*
(Buy him a smallish wooden and rope toy BUT do not put it in his cage if he shows fear of it. Leave it in the same room with him and move it closer to the cage every day until he gets used to it. Then put it on the cage. Once he is comfortable with this you can put it inside the cage.  I know that everybody recommended giving him toys, but if he never had a toy he does not know how to play. It will take time for him to learn.)


*6)      Επομενο βημα, αγορασε ενα καλο ψεκαστηρι κ γεμισε το με χλιαρο καθαρο νερο. Οι Αμαζονιοι δεν εχουν τον αδενα που εκκρινει λαδι οπως οι African Grey, ουτε την πουδρα των Cockatoo. Προερχονται απο τροπικα δαση κ ειναι συνηθισμενοι να κανουν μπανιο συνεχεια. Αυτος ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που τα φτερα του ειναι τοσο χαλια. Δεδομενης της κακης διατροφης, της ελλειψης ασκησης (που οδηγει σε μειωμενη ροη αιματος - επισης κ στα φτερα), το συναισθηματικο στρες του να ζει σε ενα τοσο ασχημο περιβαλλον (μικρο κλουβι) κ της ελλειψης υγρασιας στα φτερα του θα ελεγα πως ειναι σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση. Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι οι μυες των φτερων του εχουν ατροφησει κ αναρωτιεμαι αν θα πεταξει ποτε ξανα σωστα. Ψεκαζε τον λιγο καθε μερα (σαν να πεφτει βροχη στο σωμα του) κ αφησε τον σε ενα ζεστο μερος χωρις ρευματα μεχρι να στεγνωσει εντελως. Ισως φανει τρομαγμενος στην αρχη αλλα τελικα θα λατρεψει το να βρεχεται ολο κ περισσοτερο. Επειτα αλλαξε την εφημεριδα του κ στεγνωσε τα καγκελα του κλουβιου.* 
(Next, please buy a good spray bottle and fill it with clean warm water. Amazon parrots do not have an oil gland or produce powder like African Greys and Cockatoos.  Amazons come from the rain forest and are used to taking baths all the time. This is one of the main reasons why his feathers look horrible.  Between the lack of nutrition, no exercise (resulting in decreased blood circulation – also to the feathers), the emotional stress of living in such a bad environment (small cage), and no moisture on his feathers, he is in pretty bad condition.  I’m sure that his wing muscles are very atrophied and I wonder if he will ever fly properly again. Spray him a little bit every day (like rain falling over his body) and keep him in a warm place without drafts until he is completely dry.  He may seem afraid at first but eventually he will love to become more and more wet. Afterwards change his newspaper and dry off his cage bars.)


*7) Εν τω μεταξύ είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα του έχεις βρει μεγαλύτερο κλουβί. Αν αγοράσειε ένα μεταχειρισμένο, ας πούμε από τη Χρυσή Ευκαιρία, βεβαιώσου ότι θα το τρίψεις πολυ καλά με χλωρίνη και ζεστό νερό, ξεπλυνέ το πολλές φορές μιας κ η χλωρίνη είναι τοξική για τα πουλιά, και αν ειναι δυνατόν, αφησε το κλουβί στον ήλιο για μερικές ημέρες για να πεθανουν τα βακτήρια που πιθανον εχουν απομείνει. Δεν ξέρεις ποιος έζησε σε αυτό το κλουβί και απο τι πέθανε, οπότε μην το ρισκαρεις.     * (Meantime I’m sure that you have found him a bigger cage. If you bought a used one, let’s say from the Xrisi Eukairia, make sure that you scrub it really well with chlorine and hot water, rinse it off many times since chlorine is toxic to birds, and, if possible, keep the cage in the sunshine for a couple of days to kill any leftover bacteria or viruses. You do not know who lived in this cage and why he died, so don’t take any chances.)


*8)      Οταν πια το κλουβι ειναι καθαρο, τοποθετησε ξυλινες πατηθρες (καλυτερα κλαδια) που μπορεις να αγορασεις ετοιμα κ καθαρισμενα απο το πετ σοπ. Θα πρεπει να εχει τουλαχιστον δυο κ να ειναι διαφορετικου παχους ετσι ωστε τα ποδια του να μην υποφερουν τοσο πολυ. Ισως εχει ηδη προβληματα στις πατουσες απο το να καθεται στην στην ιδια πατηθρα ολη την ωρα. Ή μπορεις να παρεις μια ξυλινη κ μια σχοινενια πατηθρα( οχι πολυ λεπτη) Αναλογα με το μεγεθος του κλουβιου, στην αρχη ισως πρεπει να βαλεις τις πατηθρες χαμηλα ετσι ωστε να μην χτυπησει αν τυχον πεσει. Θυμησου οτι δεν ειναι συνηθισμενος να κινειται.* 
(Once the cage is clean, put in some wooden perches (preferably branches) which you can buy ready and cleaned at the pet shop. There should be at least 2 and they should have different thickness so that his poor feet don’t suffer as much. He may already have foot problems from being on the same perch all the time. Or, one could be a wooden perch and the other perch a rope perch (but not too thin). Depending on the size of the cage, in the beginning you may wish to place the perches lower to the ground so that he doesn’t hurt himself if he falls. Remember he is not used to moving around.)



*Βαλε το καινουριο κ το παλιο κλουβι στο μπανιο, κλεισε την πορτα κ αλλαξε του κλουβι εκει μεσα. Ισως χρειαστει να φορασεις γαντια εργασιας για να τον βγαλεις απο το παλιο κλουβι. Εσυ θα δεις τι χρειαζεται να κανεις. Θα ειναι αγχωμενος στο καινουριο του κλουβι τις πρωτες μερες, γι'αυτο μην βαλεις πολλα πραγματα μεσα (μονο τα γνωστα του παιχνιδια) κ αφησε ενα μικρο φωτακι τα βραδια σε περιπτωση που ξεπνησει κ δεν καταλαβει που βρισκεται. Οι Αμαζονιοι δε βλεπουν καλα στο σκοταδι.* 
(Take his new cage and his old cage into the bathroom, close the door, and switch cages in there. You may have to wear leather work gloves and remove him from the cage yourself. You will see what needs to be done.  He will be anxious in his new cage for the first few days, so keep it simple inside (only his familiar toys) and leave a small light on at night in case he wakes up and he doesn’t remember where he is.  Amazons cannot see well in the dark.)


*Αν χρειαστεις καποια αλλη βοηθεια πες μου.* 
(If you need any more help please let me know.)  


*Καλη επιτυχια!*
(Good luck!)


*Αξιζει την υπομονη κ την εξτρα δουλεια!*
(This is worth the patience and extra work!)

----------


## vicky_ath

Ρενατε ευχαριστουμε για το ομορφο κειμενο!!!Θα σε βοηθησω κ εγω αν θελεις με τη μεταφραση!Μπορω να το κανω κ αυριο!

----------


## Sunshine

Βίκυ, Θα ήταν τέλειο αν νομίζεις οτι αξίζει το κόπο και έχεις την διάθεση!  

Και κάτι άλλο - μην τον αφήνεις έξω από το κλουβί του μέχρι να έχει συνηθίζει το καινούργιο του κλουβί. Τότε θα αφήνεις την πόρτα του κλούβιου ανοιχτό για 1 ώρα κάθε μέρα και θα αποφασίσει αυτός για το πότε θέλει να βγει. Θα ξανά βαίνει μέσα όταν θέλει να φαΐ. 

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΉ να έχεις τής κουρτίνες κλειστές και της καθρέφτες σκεπασμένες γιατί μπορεί να προσπαθήσει να πεταει και έχει τα φτερά του! Φυσικά, αν ειναι θα πετάξει χάλια..... να έχεις την πετσέτα έτοιμοι αν δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει μόνο του. Άλλα μην τρέχεις οταν πας να τον βοηθήσεις! θα νομίσει οτι είσαι ενα αρπακτικό!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Εδώ η μετάφραση.*
Συμφωνώ ότι παπαγάλος σου είναι μια  orange wing Αμαζόνα. Αυτός μοιάζει με ένα πολύ όμορφο πουλί που θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένας καλός φίλος. Είναι υγιής αλλά παραμελημένη.
 Lovebirds και Αμαζόνες μπορούν να γίνουν καλοί φίλοι, αλλά ποτέ δεν αφήνουμε ένα μεγάλο και ένα μικρό πουλί μαζί μόνα τους  και ειδικά να  μοιράζονται το ίδιο  κλουβί. Θα έχουμε  πιθανόν μια θλιβερή κατάληξη.

 Δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά εάν η Αμαζόνα σου είναι θηλυκό η αρσενικό ι. Και τα δύο μπορούν να μιλήσουν, αλλά μάλλον θα πουν μερικές  λέξεις. Ωστόσο, λένε ότι ένα εκατομμύριο πράγματα με τα σώματά τους και τα μάτια τους! Εάν εξακολουθείς να θέλεις να μάθεις το φύλλο του, μπορείς  να κάνεις ένα τεστ DNA χρησιμοποιώντας τα φτερά του. Μπορώ να σου  δώσω πληροφορίες για ένα καλό εργαστήριο στη Γερμανία εάν θέλεις.


 Εδώ είναι μια φωτογραφία από μια orange wing Αμαζόνα. Κοίτα  τη διαφορά στη φωτεινότητα των φτερών, το δέρμα γύρω από τα μάτια. Με την κατάλληλη φροντίδα,η Aμαζόνα σου  μπορεί να είναι κάπως έτσι σε ένα χρόνο. Μπορείτε να δεις τη δική μου Αμαζόνα στο βίντεο και στην υπογραφή μου παρακάτω. Αυτή είναι μια υγιής Αμαζόνα.... ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ.

Οι Αμαζόνες παπαγάλοι είναι περισσότερο ανθεκτικές στην παραμέληση από άλλα είδη, για παράδειγμα οι African grey και οι  cockatoo,  αρχίζουν να βγάζουν τα  φτερά τους από την πλήξη. Έχετε ένα πουλί που κατάφερε να επιβιώσει με αυτή την  κατάσταση μέχρι σήμερα, και μπορεί ακόμη να γίνει ένας καλός σύντροφος, αν του δώσει τις σωστές συνθήκες για να ευδοκιμήσει μέσα, και πολύ   χρόνο για να χάσει τον φόβο του για τον κόσμο γύρω του θα αρχίσει να σε  εμπιστεύονται . Όταν λέω χρόνο, εννοώ μήνες.

Επίσης, θα πρέπει να τον πάρει μακριά από το σπίτι είναι στο τώρα και να τον πάρεις στο σπίτι σου, έτσι ώστε θα είστε βέβαιος  ότι μπορείς να περάσεις αρκετό χρόνο μαζί του κάθε μέρα και ότι θα έχει ένα σταθερό περιβάλλον. Λες ότι ο πατέρας σου τον αγαπάει, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι το κάνει, με τον τρόπο του, αλλά δεν γνωρίζει τι χρειάζεται αυτό το πουλί. Λές  ότι το διαμέρισμά σου είναι πολύ μικρό για ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί. Καλά τότε σου προτείνω να αφαιρέσεις μια καρέκλα ή ένα τραπέζι και να κάνεις χώρο για το κλουβί της Αμαζόνας. Αρκεί να σκεφτείς πόσο χώρο έχεις σε σύγκριση με αυτό παπαγάλο.

Έτσι, άρχισε να ψάχνεις για ένα μεγάλο κλουβί με μια μεγάλη πόρτα και που  τα μπολ τροφής και νερού θα μπορείς να τα πάρεις για να βάλεις φαγητό η  νερό η και να τα πλύνεις από την εξωτερική πλευρά του κλουβιού  (τουλάχιστον 60 x 50 x 50 cm), θα χρειαστείς να κάνεις τα εξής:

 1)  Αγόρασε μια σακούλα με  σφραγισμένους σπόρους  (παρακαλώ να μην αγοράζεις χύμα γιατί μπορεί να έχουν προσβληθεί με βακτήρια). Τάιζε με  φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά κάθε μέρα, καθώς και δώσε δύο άψητα αμύγδαλα,  αλλαγή του νερού  δύο φορές την ημέρα. Αφαιρέστε τους σπόρους του, όταν ταΐζεις με φρέσκα τρόφιμα, αλλιώς δε θα μπορούσε να το φάει.
 2)Αλλαγή  της εφημερίδας στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού του, κάθε μέρa

3) Μίλα της  για κάθε μέρα και πρόσφερε  το αγαπημένο φαγητό της, ως απόλαυση με το χέρι. Παρατήρησε τις αντιδράσεις της για να μάθεις τη γλώσσα του σώματός της. Αργά ανοιγοκλείνει  τα μάτια , κλείστε τα μάτια σου μπροστά της. Αυτό είναι ένα σημάδι της εμπιστοσύνης. Μια μέρα θα χαμηλώσει το κεφάλι της, θα ακουμπήσει με το ράμφος της στα κάγκελα  του κλουβιού,αυτό θα είναι μια πρόσκληση να της χαϊδέψεις  απαλά το κεφάλι της. Πήγαινε αργά, και μην κάνεις  για απότομες κινήσεις. Προσπάθησε να αποτρέψεις το δάγκωμα. Μη φωνάζεις τον εάν σας δαγκώνει. Αγνοήστε το.

4) Καθαρίστε το κλουβί με  ξύδι και νερό κάθε εβδομάδα, ιδίως τις πατήθρες. Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι εφικτό αμέσως επειδή θα πρέπει να βγει το πουλί, προκειμένου να κάνεις  καλή δουλειά. Καθάρισε  όσο καλύτερα μπορείς έξω από το κλουβί χωρίς να την τρομάξεις. Να θυμάσαι ότι το  κλουβί του μπορεί να είναι μικρό , αλλά είναι η δική της περιοχή  και θα την υπερασπιστεί. Μη φωνάζεις  αν προσπαθήσει να σε  δαγκώσει. Απλά απέφυγε  το δάγκωμα.

5) Αγόρασε ένα μικρά  ξύλινα και σχοίνινα  παιχνίδια αλλά μην τα βάλεις στο κλουβί της, αν δείχνει ότι φοβάται. Άφησέ  τα το στο ίδιο δωμάτιο μαζί της  και κάθε μέρα να πηγαίνεις πιο κοντά στο κλουβί μέχρι να τα συνηθίσει. Εν συνεχεία, σχετικά με το κλουβί. Μόλις αισθανθεί άνετα με αυτά μπορείς να τα βάλεις μέσα στο κλουβί. Όλα τα μέλη σου συνιστούν να βάλεις παιχνίδια , αλλά αν δεν είχε ποτέ ένα παιχνίδι  δεν ξέρει πώς να παίξει. Θα χρειαστεί χρόνος για να μάθει.

6) Στη συνέχεια, μπορείς να αγοράσεις ένα καλό μπουκάλι ψεκασμού και γέμισε το με καθαρό χλιαρό νερό. Οι Αμαζόνες  παπαγάλοι δεν παράγουν  αυτή τη πούδρα , όπως της Αφρικής Greys και οι  Cockatoos. Οι  Αμαζόνες προέρχονται από το τροπικό δάσος και κάνουν μπάνιο  όλη την ώρα. Αυτός είναι ένας από τους κύριους λόγους για τους οποίους τα φτερά της φαίνονται θαμπά. Τώρα λόγω  έλλειψης καλής  διατροφής, άσκησης (με αποτέλεσμα την μειωμένη κυκλοφορία του αίματος - και για τα φτερά), το συναισθηματικό άγχος της διαβίωσης σε ένα τέτοιο κακό περιβάλλον (μικρό κλουβί), και χωρίς την απαραίτητη  υγρασία στα φτερά της, είναι σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση. Είμαι βέβαια  ότι οι  μύες του των φτερών πτήσης θα  έχουν  ατροφήσει και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορέσει ποτέ να πετάξει πάλι σωστά. Ψεκάστε την  λίγο κάθε μέρα (όπως η βροχή που πέφτει πάνω από το σώμα του) και να την κρατήσει σε ένα ζεστό μέρος χωρίς ρεύματα μέχρι να είναι τελείως στεγνή. Μπορεί να φαίνεται φοβισμένη στην αρχή, αλλά τελικά θα αγαπήσει κάθε φορά να γίνεται όλο και περισσότερο μούσκεμα . Μετά την αλλαγή της εφημερίδας του και στεγνώστε τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού της.

7) Εν τω μεταξύ Είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχετε βρει ένα  μεγαλύτερο κλουβί. Αν έχεις αγοράσει ένα μεταχειρισμένο , ας πούμε από τη Χρυσή Ευκαιρία, πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς ότι έχεις τρίψει πραγματικά καλά με χλώριο και  ζεστό νερό, ξέπλυνε πολλές φορές γιατί το χλώριο είναι τοξικό για τα πουλιά, και, ει δυνατόν, κράτησε το κλουβί του ήλιο για μερικές ημέρες για να σκοτώνουν τα βακτήρια ή οι ιοί που πιθανόν να έχουν απομείνει. Δεν ξέρεις που ήταν το κλουβί και σε τι περιβάλλον ήταν πριν το πάρεις.

8)Αφού τελειώσεις με  το κλουβί  και είναι καθαρό, βάλε μερικές ξύλινες πατήθρες (κατά προτίμηση κλαδιά φυσικά) που μπορείς να αγοράσεις έτοιμα  στο κατάστημα κατοικίδιων ζώων. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2 και πρέπει να έχουν διαφορετικό πάχος, γιατί γυμνάζονται τα πόδια. Μπορεί να έχει ήδη προβλήματα στα πόδια λόγω του ότι είναι στην ίδια πέρκα όλη την ώρα.Εναλλακτικά  θα μπορούσες να βάλεις μια ξύλινη πατήθρα, και μια από σχοινί αλλά όχι πάρα πολύ λεπτές. Ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του κλουβιού, στην αρχή μπορεί να θέλετε να τοποθετήσεις τις πατήθρες  χαμηλότερα στο έδαφος έτσι ώστε να μην χτυπήσει αν πέσει.. Να θυμάσαι ότι δεν έχει μάθει  για να κινείται .

Πάρε  το νέο κλουβί  και το  παλιόστο μπάνιο, κλείσε την πόρτα, και βάλε και τα δύο κλουβιά δίπλα δίπλα εκεί. Μπορεί να πρέπει να φορέσεις  δερμάτινα γάντια εργασίας για να τον βγάλεις από το παλιό κλουβί στο νέο. Θα δεις τι πρέπει να γίνει. Ίσως να είναι ανήσυχη  στο νέο κλουβί της για τις πρώτες μέρες, γι 'αυτό κρατήστε το κλουβί χωρίς τίποτα μέσα από παιχνίδια (μόνο όταν τα συνηθίσει) και να άφησε ένα μικρό φως για τη νύχτα σε περίπτωση που ξυπνά και ο ίδια δεν θυμάται πού είναι.Οι  Αμαζόνες δεν μπορούν να δουν καλά στο σκοτάδι.
 Εάν χρειάζεσαι περισσότερη βοήθεια ενημέρωσε με.

 Καλή τύχη!
 Αυτό αξίζει την υπομονή και την επιπλέον  εργασία!

----------


## Sunshine

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια με την μετάφραση. Μονο σε μερικά σημεία θέλω να εντοπίσω...  :happy:

Επίσης, θα  πρέπει να τον *πάρνεις από το σπίτι που είναι στο τώρα* και να τον πάρεις  στο σπίτι σου, έτσι ώστε θα είστε βέβαιος  ότι μπορείς να περάσεις  αρκετό χρόνο μαζί του κάθε μέρα και ότι θα έχει ένα σταθερό περιβάλλον.

Έτσι,  άρχισε να ψάχνεις για ένα μεγάλο κλουβί με μια μεγάλη πόρτα και που  τα  μπολ τροφής και νερού θα μπορείς να τα πάρεις για να βάλεις φαγητό η   νερό η απο εξω απο το κλουβι και να τα πλύνεις από την εξωτερική πλευρά του κλουβιού   (τουλάχιστον 60 x 50 x 50 cm), θα χρειαστείς να κάνεις τα εξής:

Τάιζε με   φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά κάθε μέρα, καθώς και δώσε δύο άψητα αμύγδαλα,   αλλαγή του νερού  δύο φορές την ημέρα. Αφαιρέστε τους σπόρους του,  όταν ταΐζεις με φρέσκα τρόφιμα, *αλλιώς δε θα πρωτινη να τα φάει γιατι θα ειναι ασυνήθιστο φαγητο.
* 
 Στη  συνέχεια, *πρεπει* να αγοράσεις ένα καλό μπουκάλι ψεκασμού και γέμισε το  με καθαρό χλιαρό νερό. *Μην αδιαζεις ενω μπουκαλι απο ΑΖΑΧ, θα ειναι τοξικο...*Οι Αμαζόνες  παπαγάλοι δεν παράγουν  αυτή τη  πούδρα , όπως της Αφρικής Greys και οι  Cockatoos. *(Τα African Greys έχουν αδένας που παράγει λάδη και ετσι φροντίζουν τα φτερά τους.)*

 Καλό Κυριακη σε ολους!!  :happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Γι'αυτο προτεινα να κανω εγω τη μεταφραση...το Google βγαζει το βασικο νοημα, αλλα για οσους ξερουν ελληνικα ειναι για γελια!!!
Εκανα κ εγω την δικη μου προσπαθεια κ τα ενσωματωσα πανω στο κειμενο σου Ρενατε ετσι ωστε να μην το εχουμε κ για καποιον που μπορει να το διαβασει κ στα Αγγλικα!!!

----------


## Vogias

Παιδιά πραγματικά ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλα όσα γράψατε αλλά και για το ενδιαφέρον σας!!!Λοιπόν πρέπει να σας πω ότι έδειξα στον πατέρα μου το θέμα και διάβασε τις απόψεις σας!!!Αποφασίσαμε λοιπόν να πάρουμε ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί και τώρα είμαι σε φάση  αναζήτησης!!!σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους γιατί αν δεν γράφατε στο θέμα δεν θα είχε γίνει τίποτα!!!Το κλουβί που θα παραγγείλω μάλλον είναι αυτό:


και κάνει 170€ από Ελλάδα!!!
Διαστάσεις: 61 X 55 X 168

Πως το βλέπετε??? :Big Grin:

----------


## vicky_ath

Χαιρομαι πολυ που μεσα απο εδω ενα πουλακι θα γινει πολυ ευτυχισμενο!!!!!!!!!!!!!Συγχαρη  ηρια για το ενδιαφερον που εδειξες κ την προσπαθεια να βλελτιωσεις τις συνθηκες ζωης του!Το κλουβακι ειναι πολυ ομορφο κ νομιζω οτι το φιλαρακι σας θα ειναι πολυ ευχαριστημενο που θα μετακομισει!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν βρεις το ίδιο κλουβί με γωνιές επάνω και όχι καμπύλες θα είναι καλύτερα.Είναι παρόμοιο με το δικό μου.Οι καμπύλες χάνουν σε χώρο.Επίσης αν βρεις με πιο χαμηλή τ βάση δηλαδή τα πόδια από τις ρόδες να ήταν στο μισό ακόμα καλύτερα γιατί πάλι θα κέρδιζες χώρο.Αν δεν βρεις μια χαρά είναι και αυτό από το υπάρχον πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## mpikis

Μια χαρά...υπερκλουβί..!!!Θ δεις πως αν ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές των από πάνω θα αλλάξει τελείως η σχέση σου με το τέλειο παπαγάλο που έχεις..!!!Σου εύχομαι σε κάνα δίμηνο στο χέρι σου!!:Ρ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Σου έστειλα πμ για ένα τέλειο κλουβί από Ελλάδα.Θα τρελαθείς.Συνδυάζει κλουβί και stand μαζί δηλαδή έχει play top.* :Happy0062:

----------


## Sunshine

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!! Είναι μια καλή άρχει. Ισσός να προλάβεις το πάρα κατω κλουβί αν δεν το πήρε άλλος ακομα. Το δινει πολυ φτηνό! 

http://xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx?catI...8-0d6e8d300e8b

Αν δεν προλάβεις, το κλουβι που μας δείχνεις ειναι πολύ κάλο! Ποσες μερες θελουν να σου το στείλουν; 

Πες μας και τι αλλο εχεις κανει για το μελλοντικό πολύ χαρούμενο Αμαζονίο!!!

----------


## Sunshine

> *Σου έστειλα πμ για ένα τέλειο κλουβί από Ελλάδα.Θα τρελαθείς.Συνδυάζει κλουβί και stand μαζί δηλαδή έχει play top.*


Στιελε το και σε εμενα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!! Είναι μια καλή άρχει. Ισσός να προλάβεις το πάρα κατω κλουβί αν δεν το πήρε άλλος ακομα. Το δινει πολυ φτηνό! 
> 
> http://xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx?catI...8-0d6e8d300e8b
> 
> Πες μας και τι αλλο εχεις κανει για το μελλοντικό πολύ χαρούμενο Αμαζονίο!!!


*Πολύ καλό και η τιμή του σούπερ.*

----------


## Sunshine

> Γι'αυτο προτεινα να κανω εγω τη μεταφραση...το Google βγαζει το βασικο νοημα, αλλα για οσους ξερουν ελληνικα ειναι για γελια!!!
> Εκανα κ εγω την δικη μου προσπαθεια κ τα ενσωματωσα πανω στο κειμενο σου Ρενατε ετσι ωστε να μην το εχουμε κ για καποιον που μπορει να το διαβασει κ στα Αγγλικα!!!


Wow did you edit my post and add the Greek? Thanks!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ρενατε ειμαι στη διαχειριστικη ομαδα του φορουμ οποτε εχω δικαιωματα να κανω edit σε οποιοδηποτε ποστ!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Έκανες κάτι με το κλουβί;*

----------


## Sunshine

Τι έγινε;  Πες μας τα νέα σου!!   ::  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νεότερα;

----------


## Vogias

Γεια σας και πάλι!!!
Χάθηκα τον τελευταίο καιρό γιατί δεν πολύ έμπαινα στο ίντερνετ επειδή έφτιαχνα και διαμόρφωνα το άλλο κλουβί που είχα παραγγείλει για το Lovebird μου!!!Πάντως ευχαριστώ πολύ για ενδιαφέρον σας!Λοιπόν η παραγγελία έχει γίνει και το κλουβί που παρήγγειλα είναι αυτό στο post #17 δηλαδή αυτό: 

Διαστάσεις: 61 X 55 X 168
Τιμή:170€
Μες την βδομάδα θα είναι εδώ!!!Κατέληξα σε αυτό γιατί είναι ότι πιο οικονομικό και μεγάλο βρήκα!!!

Δυστυχώς το κλουβί στην αγγελία το είχε προλάβει ένα ζευγάρι πριν από έμενα και εκτός αυτού ήταν υπερβολικά μεγάλο για τον χώρο!!!
Τώρα θα αρχίσω να φτιάχνω πατήθρες και παιχνίδια για το καινούριο κλουβί του amazon ώστε όταν έρθει να είναι έτοιμα!!!
Αυτά:happy:

----------


## Sunshine

Συχαιρετιρια για το κλουβι, ειναι πολυ καλα και θα ειναι μια τεραστια βελτιοση ζωης για το Αμαζονιο (πώς τον λέτε?).  Έχεις κανει τίποτα αλλο απο τα πράγματα που έγραψα το παλιο μου ποστ? Εχεις δοκιμάσει να τον βρέχεις λιγάκι?

----------


## Vogias

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω προλάβει να κάνω κάτι επιπλέον γιατί δεν έχω και πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο!Εκτός αυτού η Σωσω (είναι το όνομα του αμαζον) είναι πολύ φοβισμένη και όποτε την πλησιάζω στρεσάρετε πάρα πολύ!Πλησιάζω σιγά σιγά αλλά με τροφή στοχέρι και πάλι με φοβάται γι' αυτό δεν την πλησιάζω πολύ για να μην την στρεσάρω!Μόλις μπει στο άλλο κλουβί θα αρχίσω να την πλησιάζω περισσότερο γιατί θα μπορώ να κάνω και πιο εύκολους χειρισμούς στο μεγαλύτερο κλουβί!Υπομονή λίγες μέρες λοιπόν!Μες την βδομάδα λογικά το κλουβί θα είναι εδώ!

----------


## kdionisios

To συγκεκριμενο κλιυβι ειναι πολυ ωραιο. Το εχω κι εγω. Απλα προσεχε γιατι ο τροπος που ασφαλιζουν τα μπωλακια δεν ειναι και πολυ εμπιστοσυνης. Ενα πουλι σαν την αμαζονα σιγουρα θα μπορει να το ανοιξει αν θελει. Μαλλον θα πρεπει να κανεις καποια πατεντα για να ειναι πιο ασφαλες.

----------


## Sunshine

Καλη τυχη με την μετακομιση της Σωσως!!!!  Μπορείς να βάλεις το παλιό κλουβι δίπλα στο καινούριο κλουβι για λιγες μερες και μετα να ένωσης τα δυο εισοδα για να πηγαίνει στο καινούργιο κλουβι μονο του σιγα σιγα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πριν τη βάλεις στο νέο άσε την με το παλιό κλουβί δίπλα στο νέο για κανα δυο μέρες και αν τώρα έχει κάποιο παιχνίδι καλό είναι να το βάλεις στο νέο.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αν θες μπορείς να μου στείλεις την διεύθυνση σου με πμ να σου στείλω ένα παιχνίδι για την Σωσώ με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση.Το αξίζει και περιμένω με χαρά να την δω να ξεκινά μια νέα ζωή.* :Happy0064:

----------


## vagelis76

> *Αν θες μπορείς να μου στείλεις την διεύθυνση σου με πμ να σου στείλω ένα παιχνίδι για την Σωσώ με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση.Το αξίζει και περιμένω με χαρά να την δω να ξεκινά μια νέα ζωή.*



 :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  *Υποκλίνομαι*  :Anim 37:  :Love0030:  :Anim 37:  :Love0030: 

 :Love0038:  :Love0038:

----------


## Vogias

Χίλια ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε!!!Να σαι καλά!Βασικά το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο!!!Θα σου στείλω πμ να σου δώσω τα στοιχεία!
Έχω ηδη αρχίσει να φτιάχνω πατήθρες για το νέο κλουβί της Σοσώς, έχω πάρει και ένα σχοινί χοντρό και σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω μια κούνια μεγάλη αλλά και κανένα άλλο παιχνίδι!!!
Το κλουβί θα μου το στείλουν την Δευτέρα με μεταφορική και θα αρχίσει το στήσιμο αμέσως!!!

----------


## Sunshine

> *Υποκλίνομαι*



Και εγω θελω να στειλω κατι!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> Και εγω θελω να στειλω κατι!!!!


*Με αυτά που κάνετε θα πάθει η μέση μου....
Αυτό για μένα είναι επιτυχία ενός φόρουμ,η αγάπη και ενδιαφέρον να περνάει τα πλαίσια της οθόνης μας και του καναπέ* 

*Sorry για τα ....* :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:

----------


## Vogias

> Και εγω θελω να στειλω κατι!!!!


 :Party0038:  :Jumping0045: 
Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω!!!Νοιώθω πολύ ωραία αλλά και αμήχανα με τις χειρονομοίες σας!!!
*Χίλια ευχαριστώ!!!*

----------


## Sunshine

Σου στελνω ενα φακελο σημερα. Πες μου οταν θα φτασει. Καλο μηνα!!!

----------


## Vogias

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ πραγματικά!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αύριο στέλνω το πακετάκι σου.όταν το πάρεις μας λες.*

----------


## Vogias

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ κωνσταντίνε να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!ααααα!!!ξέχασα να σας πω ότι το κλουβί ακόμα να έρθει και σήμερα μίλησα με τον προμηθευτή και μου είπε ότι το έστειλε σήμερα με μεταφορική και  ότι θα είναι εδώ από βδομάδα!!!υπομονή λοιπόν...:d:d:d

----------


## Sissy

Γιωργο απο βδομαδα σου στελνω κι΄εγω ενα δωρακι για την Σοσω (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...266#post314266)
Με το καλο να φτιαξεις το καινουριο κλουβι! Καλοριζικο!!

----------


## Vogias

> Γιωργο απο βδομαδα σου στελνω κι΄εγω ενα δωρακι για την Σοσω (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...266#post314266)
> Με το καλο να φτιαξεις το καινουριο κλουβι! Καλοριζικο!!


Σίσσυ τα είδα και είναι υπέροχα!!!Χίλια ευχαριστώ πραγματικά!!!Θα τα εκτιμήσει πάρα πολύ η Σωσω σίγουρα!!!
Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους πραγματικά!!!Δείχνετε ότι το φόρουμ είναι πολύ πιο ανθρώπινο από ένα απλό μέσο επικοινωνίας και ανταλλαγής απόψεων!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Δεν υπάρχει πιο ωραίο πράγμα να βλέπεις ένα ταλαιπωρημένο παπαγάλο να αποκτά νέο σπίτι και να ξεκινά μια νέα ζωή.* :Happy0064:

----------


## Vogias

Ήδη τα πρώτα παιχνίδια έφτασαν και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος :Party0024:  :Jumping0045:  :Happy0064: !!!Ρενάτε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τον κόπο σου αλλά και για την χειρονομία σου!Είναι υπέροχο το παιχνιδάκι σου και η Σωσώ θα το εκτιμήσει σίγουρα!!!

----------


## Vogias

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα για να σας πω: 
1ον πως το κλουβί είναι έτοιμο στημένο εδώ και τρεις μέρες και αύριο μάλλον θα βάλω την Σωσώ μέσα :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  και 
2ον και κυριότερον θέλω πραγματικά να πω ένα τεράστιο *Ευχαριστώώώ* σε όλους εσάς πραγματικά, γιατί αν δεν ήσασταν εσείς δεν θα είχε γίνει τίποτα!!!Ειδικά θέλω να ευχαριστήσω πάρα μα πάρα πολύ τους:Κωνσταντίνο, Ρενάτε και Σίσσυ που μου έστειλαν τα υπέροχα και καταπληκτικά  παιχνίδια τους!!!

Φωτογραφίες πρόχειρες:

----------


## vagelis76

Περιμένουμε να δούμε και τη Σωσώ μέσα να τα χαίρεται και να είναι ευτυχισμένη Γιώργο!!!!!

----------


## Sunshine

Πολύ όμορφο!  Congratulations on your great work!!!!  Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες με την Σωσω μέσα στο κλουβί.  Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να βγάλεις 2 η 3 παιχνίδια και να του της δίνεις μονο ενα η δυο ταυτόχρονα. Το κλουβί ειναι γεμάτο τωρα - πρεπει να εχει χορο να ανοιξει τα φτερα του χωρίς να βροντήσει στα παιχνίδια, οκ?

----------


## Vogias

Ναι έχεις δίκιο Ρενάτε θα βγάλω μερικά.Η αλήθεια είναι πως το περίμενα λίγο πιο μεγάλο το κλουβί αλλα και αυτο το μέγεθος είναι οκ!

----------


## Sunshine

Καλό ειναι. Σε μερικά χρονιά όταν θα την πάρεις στο σπιτι σου μπορείς αν θέλεις να την παίρνεις ενα ακόμα πιο μεγάλο και να βάλεις ενα μικρότερο πουλί εκει μεσα. Αν τον φτάνεις στο σημείο που μπορεί να κάθεται έξω απο το κλουβι για μερικές ωρες καθε μέρα, δεν θα χρειαστεί καν. Τώρα, για την Σωσω θα φαίνεται τεράστιο πάντως μετά από τόσα χρόνια σε μια "κάψουλα"... Να εισαι καλα..

----------


## Vogias

Λοιπόν παιδιά σήμερα το απόγευμα και αφού με κούρασε πάρα πολύ η Σωσώκα, για μια ώρα περίπου, τελικά την έβαλα στο νέο της κλουβί!!!Δεν έχω ξαναδεί πιο φοβισμένο πουλί.Προσπάθησα στην αρχή μήπως την πιάσω αλλά δεν γινόταν με τίποτα!!!Μόλις πλησίαζα το χέρι μου σιγά σιγά απομακρυνόταν και έκανε μια τσιρίδα από τον φόβο της!!! Δεν επέμενα πολύ με τα χέρια μου!!!Την λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ γιατί είχε στρεσαριστεί υπερβολικά και είναι λογικό αν σκεφτείτε ότι στο κλουβί αυτό έμενε όλη της την ζωή μέχρι σήμερα!!!Φανταστείτε ότι στο παλιό της κλουβί αν άφηνες ανοιχτή την πόρτα όλη μέρα δεν έβγαινε!!!Τελικά αναγκάστηκα να  κόψω το μισό κλουβί με πένσα για να βγει μόνη της!!!Κόλλησα το παλιό κλουβί με το μεγάλο άνοιγμα πλέον, στην ανοιχτή πόρτα του καινούριου και αφού είχα βγάλει τα πάντα μέσα από το παλιό της κλουβί, έκανε ένα τσουπ και μπήκε στο καινούριο!!!Ήθελα να την πιάσω γιατί ήταν μια ευκαιρία να της κόψω και τα νύχια αλλά δεν καθόταν με τίποτα!Μπόρεσα και της έβαλα λίγο Pinex στην πλάτη!Κάτι είναι κι αυτό!Εννοείτε ότι φορούσα γάντια (από αυτά που έχουμε για τους κήπους συνήθως) και μάλιστα διπλά!Το ένα πάνω από το άλλο!!!Την έφαγα την τσιμπιά μου βέβαια αλλά δεν πειράζει, εν τέλει άξιζε τον κόπο όλη η ταλαιπωρία!!!
Ορίστε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το κινητό μου που την έβγαλα με το που μπήκε στο νέο της σπιτικό:

----------


## NoAngeL

Φαίνεται φοβισμένο το καημένο αλλά με τέτοια φροντίδα, τέτοιο κλουβί και τέτοια παιχνίδια αποκλείεται να μην ξεθαρρέψει σύντομα! Τα καλύτερα εύχομαι.

----------


## vagelis76

Άρε Σωσώ,βασίλισσα!!!!!!
Γιώργο στη 2η φώτ΄φαίνεται σαν να ακουμπάνε τα πούπουλα του κεφαλιού της στα κάγκελα,αν ναι τότε κατέβασε ένα κλικ τη πατήθρα πιο κάτω για να μη την ενοχλεί και καμπουριάζει....
Χαίρομαι πολύ για όλη την εξέλιξη και τη φροντίδα που της δίνεις!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τώρα τι να πω είμαι συγκινημένος για την Σωσώ.Καλή αρχή ψυχούλα μου και σύντομα θα καταλάβεις πόσο τυχερό πουλάκι θα είσαι.Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια για όλο αυτό που κάνεις.Να μας ενημερώνεις καθημερινά για την ζωή της Σωσώς μιας και είναι το πρώτο πουλάκι στο φόρουμ που γίνεται τέτοια προσπάθεια που την παρακολουθούμε βήμα βήμα.Καλή συνέχεια και στους δύο.Εύχομαι σύντομα να μας βάλεις βίντεο που θα κάνει μπάνιο για να νιώσει η καημένη ότι είναι πουλί Αμαζονίου.* :Character0051:  :Character0051:  :Character0051:  :Character0051:  :Character0051:  :Character0051:

----------


## Sissy

Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο, είναι πολύ τυχερή η Σωσώ πού την νοιάζεσαι! 
Όλα αυτά που έγιναν μέσα σε λίγες ώρες, είναι τεράστιες αλλαγές και κάτι εντελώς άγνωστο γιά την Σωσώ, είναι φυσικό λοιπόν να είναι τρομαγμένη, όλα αυτά όμως θα τα ξεπεράσει και όλη της η ζώη θ'αλλάξει πρός το καλύτερο από δώ και πέρα.
Όσο για την διαρύθμιση, κατέβασε λίγο την πάνω πατήθρα και βιδωσέ την *ανάποδα* (δηλ. στην *πλάτη* του κλουβιού και όχι μπροστά όπως την έχεις) έτσι θα μπορείς ν'ανοίγεις το πορτάκι αν θέλεις.
Η γνώμη μου είναι να βγάλεις την μία από τις τρείς πατήθρες που έχεις χαμηλά και τις δύο κάτω πατήθρες που θ'αφήσεις να τις *βιδώσεις* (παράλληλα) στην *πλάτη* όμως του *κλουβιού* (αριστερά και δεξιά της πόρτας) ώστε η πόρτα να παραμείνει ελεύθερη. Φρόντισε τα παιχνίδια να βρίσκονται κοντά η΄και πάνω στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού ώστε να μην 'κλείνουν΄τον χώρο. 
*Καλορίζικο* *Σωσώ* *το νέο σου σπίτι*!!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Γιώργο αυτή την πατήθρα τη χοντρή μπλε-μωβ χρώματος που είναι για να τρίβει ράμφος,νύχια να τη βάλεις κάπου χαμηλά σε κάποια γωνία δεν εξυπηρετεί κάτι εκεί.Επίσης πάνω από τα δοχεία φαγητού δεν βάζουμε πατήθρες γιατί όταν κοτσιλάει θα τα λερώνει.*

----------


## Vogias

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά να είστε όλοι καλά και να ξέρετε ότι τα συγχαρητήρια πάνε πρωτίστως σε εσάς γιατί αν δεν ήσασταν όλοι εσείς δεν θα είχε γίνει τίποτα από όλα αυτά!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας κάποια πραγματάκια έχουν αλλαχτεί ήδη!!!Η Σωσώ παραμένει ακόμα φοβισμένη αλλά σιγά σιγά ξεθαρρεύει και αρχίζει να κόβει βόλτες δειλά δειλά!!!Ελπίζω στο μέλλον και όταν πάω σε μεγαλύτερο σπίτι να την πάρω κοντά μου και να τις προσφέρω 100% την φροντίδα που μπορώ και της αξίζει!!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιωργο μπραβο!!!!!Η Σωσω θα σε ευγνωμονει παντοτινα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Κάποια προσπάθεια να της βάλεις μπολ με νερό η να την ψεκάσεις ελαφρώς  έκανες;*

----------


## Vogias

Κωνσταντίνε όχι γιατί δεν θέλω ακόμα!είναι πολύ φοβισμένη και θέλω να ηρεμήσει λίγο πρώτα!Να συνηθίσει λίγο το καινούριο περιβάλλον της και κατά το τέλος αυτής της βδομάδας λέω να της ρίξω ένα μπανάκι!!!Έχω πάρει και ένα ολοκαίνουριο ψεκαστήρι που είναι κάτω από το κλουβί της και περιμένει!!!Να σας πω πάντως ότι τα πρώτα παιχνίδια της ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να καταστρέφονται από το δυνατό της ράμφος!!!Πρώτο θύμα ήταν ένας φελλός που μου είχε στείλει η Ρενάτε και ένα σκληρό χαρτόνι που τις είχα βάλει εγώ από ρολό χαρτί κουζίνας!!!
Ορίστε και κάποιες φωτογραφίες μετά τις τελευταίες αλλαγές που είπαμε:

----------


## Sunshine

Μπραβο! Πολυ χαίρουμε τα δω της φωτογραφίες, και η πετσέτα ειναι μια πολύ καλη ιδεα. Αργότερα δεν θα χρειαστεί πια αν μια πλευρά του κλούβιου ειναι σε τοίχο. Σαν να μου κοιται στην πανω φωτο και να σκέφτεται "τι συμβαίνει? Ονειρεύομαι?"
Και εγω σύμφωνο να περιμένεις μερικές μέρες ακόμα με το νερο γιατι θα τρομάξει. Και οταν ειναι, να έρθει το σπρέι απο πάνω άλλα απο μια απόσταση.  Πως ειναι η κουτσουλιές του αυτές ήμερες? Έχουν αλλάξει καθόλου?

----------


## Sissy

Χαίρομαι που άρχισε ν' ασχολείται με τα παιχνίδια της Γιώργο! Θα την βοηθήσει πολύ στην ψυχολογία της αυτό!
Πρόσεξε την διατροφή της τώρα.....
Συμφωνώ κι' εγώ που καθυστερείς το ψέκασμα, σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν, το θέμα είναι πως *ξεκίνησε* η αλλαγή για την καλύτερη ζωή της Σωσώς απο δω και πέρα!!! 
Κάτι που θεωρώ (ακόμα) πως πρέπει ν' αλλάξεις στο κλουβί της και 'επιμένω' είναι οι κάτω πατήθρες. Δες στην φωτογραφία πόσο κοντά στα κάγκελα είναι στη θέση που τις έχεις τοποθετήσει....Όταν τρώει το πουλί και θέλει να γυρίσει σίγουρα τρίβεται πάνω στα κάγκελα. 
Ζωγράφισα πάνω στην φωτό σου τις νέες θέσεις που θεωρώ σωστές, αν τις τοποθετήσεις έτσι και τις βιδώσεις στο πίσω μέρος, θα μπορεί να γυριζει άνετα η Σωσώ όταν στρίβει (και η πόρτα μένει ελεύθερη διότι όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό, αυτές οι πατήθρες δεν έχουν το ίδιο μήκος με το βάθος του κλουβιού).

----------


## NASOS

Γιώργο οπως είδες ολοι χαρήκαμε με το νεο κλουβί!!!πολυ καλή επιλογή και θα δεις μολις προσαρμοστεί και αρχίσει να βολτάρει στο κλουβί της, πανω κατω θα εχεις ενα πιο δραστήριο και ζωντανό πουλί.θα νιοθει μεγαλυτερη ελευθερία και αργοτερα θα αρχισει να ασχολειται και με τα παιχνίδια και θα ειναι πιο χαρούμενη η αμαζόνα σου!
έκανες ενα πολυ σημαντικό βήμα με την αλλαγή του κλουβιού,σιγα σιγα θα γίνουν και τα αλλα και στο τελος βλέπω να ανταλλάζεις τα lovebirds  με την αμαζονα και να μην την αποχωρίζεσαι!χαχα είμαι παθόν,ξέρω τι σου λεω!χεχε

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιώργο τι κάνει η Σωσώ κανα νέο;

----------


## Sunshine

*Τι κάνει η όμορφη Σωσω?  Έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες!!    
*

----------


## vagelis76

Έχεις δίκιο Ρενάτε,ο Γιώργος έχει να μας πει νεα της εδώ και καιρό.
Πολύ θέλω να μάθω !!!!!!

----------

